# Clinique Gel vs. Lotion ... oops!



## Chelseaa (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So the other day I accidentally - like an idiot - bought clinique's dramatically different moisturizing gel instead of the lotion at a CCO. I bought it back home - 2 hours away so an exchange isn't convenient. Do you guys think that the gel will do the same for me as the lotion? My skin is Dry Combination. I use the mild facial soap and Clarifying lotion 2 just for a little background. Ugh I'm so mad at myself.
Chelsea


----------



## visivo (Oct 18, 2010)

I personally think the gel is better for dry/combo skin. I have the same skin type, basically, and I loved the gel. It moisturizes nicely and isn't too heavy. Seems like you've had a few days to try it. Hopefully it's working.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that unless you have very dry skin the gel is the best. I have combo skin and love the gel.


----------



## kc8 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm surprised that people with dry skin would love the gel.  That's great.  I have oily/combo skin and for me, the gel was not moiturizing enough.  I believe it's more geared for people with oily skin as the formula is pretty light.  It didn't do anything for me.  So I exchanged it for the lotion which moiturized better and was told that the lotion is more moisturizing as it's geared for dryer skin but still lightweight compared to a cream.  Tough decision!  I would hate to drive back.  Not sure about their return/exchange policy.  Maybe you can get a sample from a makeup counter to make your decision.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 10, 2010)

I have oily skin and I personally love the gel. It gives me a better canvas for make up compared to other moisturizers.


----------



## ruthless (Nov 13, 2010)

I loathe Clinique Dramatically different moisturizer in any form-glad it works for you guys though. It's one of the main reasons I don't do their gift with purchase, it's ALWAYS included and I don't like it!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 17, 2010)

ruthless said:


> I loathe Clinique Dramatically different moisturizer in any form-glad it works for you guys though. It's one of the main reasons I don't do their gift with purchase, it's ALWAYS included and I don't like it!


 
	HA!  Between my Mom and I and the free stuff from clinique I have about 10 of these sample size lotions!  I think it's just an ok product - but I use them anyway under a SPF just to get rid of them.  Excpet they seem to multiply when I'm not looking


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I think that it will work perfectly. I use the mild face soap, and number two clarifying lotion also, and they actually recommened the gel. I am oily on my t-zone and dry on my cheeks, so I am combination. Good Luck, and I hope the gel works for you


----------



## Care (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you should return it/ exchange it.  The Gel is for normal to oily skin, the lotion is for dry/normal skin.  Going into the winter months, you'll need the extra moisture that the lotion will give you!

  	The lotion is designed to work with their numbers 1 & 2 skincare systems, Gel is formulated for 3 &4 skincare products.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 24, 2010)

Care said:


> I think you should return it/ exchange it.  The Gel is for normal to oily skin, the lotion is for dry/normal skin.  Going into the winter months, you'll need the extra moisture that the lotion will give you!
> 
> The lotion is designed to work with their numbers 1 & 2 skincare systems, Gel is formulated for 3 &4 skincare products.


 
  	I don't think CCO's accept returns after you walk out the doors. 

  	I would try it out, and if it doesn't work, give it to a friend or sell it on here to recoup some of the $.


----------



## kchan99 (Dec 31, 2010)

If it doesn't work out now, I would say to keep it and try it in May next year.  I use the gel for about 9 or 10 months during the years, but I use something richer during with winter months. The wind chill is in the single digits where I live.


----------

